# Homemade deer cart



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

I purchased a small 115v wire feed welder, so I'm going to make a couple deer carts. I got the bikes out of the dump. I separated the front forks to make one cart. I then cut the rear seat tube/seat stay/chain stay to for the other cart. I'll post more pics as I get them assembled.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

looks like its gonna be a colorful project. Hope no one sees you pulling that thing throu the woods..lol


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

Since you may be snowed in, will you finish it today:wink:

I look forward to seeing the final deal!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

that deer will be singing ... _I Feel Pretty_ ....lol j/k


keep us posted on your progress! there have been a few other carts posted out here too. Oh yeah and keep adding the pics, pics makes it better.


----------



## nutbuster (Jul 7, 2009)

looks like ur daughters will b w/o there bikes this summer lol


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> looks like its gonna be a colorful project. Hope no one sees you pulling that thing throu the woods..lol


Yeh, you better spray paint it green and brown just to protect your pride. :wink:
Although, no one will make fun of you when they see you dragging out the biggest buck ever on it...... :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

Ouch!.....tough crowd!!!

Although we are snowed in, I don't want to weld inside the garage.....I will be using 1" conduit and although I have a respirator....don't want the fumes getting inside the house.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

is it going to be one cart or two


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Why don't u buy a HEPA filter 4 ur shop vac and hang the hose above ur welding area.


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

*updated*

Here is the first cart about half finished. I've attached the handle only....still thinking about how I want this to work.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the idea of using the back half of the bike frames the way you did. Keep up the great work!

... oh yeah, we'll try to lighten up on the colorful comments. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:wink: You stole my idea on using bike parts! But I have a different plan from yours.

You don't so much of the weight you are carrying above the wheel axles otherwise it'll be top heavy.

Tilt the top of the wheels inward to help keep it from wanting to turn over on side hills............


----------



## WestTNMan (May 23, 2007)

Noticed you have already camoed out the "colorful" parts. Great idea though and should work good. I would do the same thing if I had a few more skills. Be sure and post some more pictures as it comes together.


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

put handles just like you have on it on the other side the you put the deer right above the wheels and it spreads the weight out..just an idea


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Looking good so far.


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

*Finished*

Here is my first cart. 

I wanted this cart to have maximum ground clearance. I placed 4 - 50lb bags of dried corn on it and rolled over some of the snow banks, so that it was tilted on one wheel....didn't have any problems w/ it tipping over. This will be used primarily to carry my climber across a large farm field and ride over the farmer's crop


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

That is really nice! Great job. That you for the idea.

JT


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice ... you're ready now!!


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope to see a pic of it next year with a good buck upon it as you take it across the field!:darkbeer:


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

i like the way it matches your dog! hahahaha! 

Nice job!


----------



## Trooper8113 (Jan 22, 2010)

*deer cart*

nice job. we have one built out of old hospital bed side railings. the only thing i would suggest is if you are goning to use it in the brush, try to find some solid wheels for it. the brush gets in and tears up the spokes on the wheels like you have on it now. but if you are just going to use it in the field, should not have any problems at all. looks good!!!


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

You did a really nice job with it. If you hunt with it in the woods, you may end up wishing you had a lower center of gravity, but it should be fine for the type of hunting that you described.


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just a POSSIBLE idea,what about using ur old climbing tree stand,especialy those old TREE LOUNGES.not everyone can weld or knows how 2 weld or wants to buy a welder,just a thought.


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

Hemi,

I remember a link on this forum....someone made a nice looking cart using a set of wheel chair wheels and part of the frame w/o any welding. Before I purchased the welder, I did make a couple prototypes using spreaders. These did work, but the plastic wheels would break or the metal tubing would bend or break. Also, I always thought that I could make one using grip-strut, but never went any further w/ the idea.

FYI...I picked up the welder at Harbor Freight on sale for 89$ and I had a coupon for 20%....making it cost about $71. It came w/ wire, welding mask and a brush/slag hammer...works good enough for me.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

great job

I made one for hauling duck decoys - but no longer have it

I already have a wire welder (mig, so no slag chipping necessary) - your design would be a quick and easy build!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Cart*

No one will make fun of your cart after you haul out a big old buck on it. That is ingenious to use old bikes like that. I am going to buy a welder next month. I will make a cart, deer lift for my truck, bow press and some other things to make things a little easier. Great to see guys using their off time from hunting to make things and share the process here on AT. Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## OHIO RUTNUT (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice job should work great


----------

